# Do you brush your dogs teeth?



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The 4 dogs I have 3 of them I have used the beef flavored tooth paste with a tooth brush and that little cover type thingy you put on your finger and rub the teeth. I use that thingy more on the gums though because it seems to be easier.

My one oldest dog 10and 1/2 year old beagle growls and snarls (he has attitude haha) so I get frustrated with him and his bad temper! He has some halitosis going on which I have had him vet checked and it is his teeth they want to clean his teeth put him under and I know from talk that this only lasts though a short time and is too expensive for me! 

I have tried greenies which are so expensive and my dogs thank goodness I didnt buy a big bag! They wont eat them at all!I give the dogs knuckle bones also and regular beef bones from dominicks specially packaged for dogs! My hubby says thats why I travel to that particular store! He may be right haha!​


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Even if your dogs liked the Greenies, they're worthless at cleaning teeth. It's a marketing gimmick.

We'll never have to brush our dogs teeth.

Just give raw meaty bones on a regular basis and they'll have pearly whites

I personally would stay away from knuckle bones and other weight bearing bones. I would go with something that can be chewed up more easily like a beef rib. 

Buy a rack of beef ribs and feed one every night. His teeth should clean up pretty quickly and you'll save a ton of $$ at the Vet


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Great suggestion! I am going to buy the ribs tommorrow! Now its beef ribs so I get it right! Gee my hubby will be jealous as I feed them to the dogs haha!:biggrin: Thanks again! I appreciate it!:biggrin:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Please, stay away from knuckle bones. I had a dog who ground down his teeth on these bones. It was really sad because I thought I was doing him a favor.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Please, stay away from knuckle bones. I had a dog who ground down his teeth on these bones. It was really sad because I thought I was doing him a favor.


My dogs thank goodness have done ok with them! Now I am sticking away from them thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, if your dog is suffering from halitosis you will need to get a dental done on your dog, no question about it. Brushing your dog's teeth is going to do absolutely nothing in terms of fixing the damage done. Plaque buildup on teeth has to be scaled off with a scaler, it wont come off from brushing.

I have done hundreds of dentals and if the dog has halitosis most likely he has to have some, if not a lot of teeth extracted. Brushing teeth will not make the roots healthy again, so they don't have to be extracted. Like I said, once the damage is done, there's not much you can do about it except extraction...unless you want to spend even more money on a canine dentist! 

In my experience, Beagles tend to have bad dental hygiene and halitosis...not really sure if its coincidence or genetics?

Even at this point I wouldn't recommend giving bones to clean off his teeth. Most likely his teeth are very painful to begin with so he probably wont show much interest in doing the needed recreation type chewing on a bone. 

Ask your vet if you can make payments. After you get a dental done, it will be necessary for you to take precaution at cleaning his teeth on a regular basis. This is when brushing comes into play and does some benefit. IMO I would rather give a bone for him to chew on than brush his teeth. This is for several reasons:

1. He doesn't like his teeth brushed, but will like crunching thru a bone or two a week.

2. Most likely you wont be able to brush well enough to prevent this from happening again. This is not saying that you are capable or not, but to do an adequate job you need to do this no less than 3 times a week and brush EVERY surface on EVERY tooth inside his mouth. Considering your dog doesn't like you to do this, good luck!

Good dental hygiene is the door to good health. If you dog has bad teeth, bacteria from the mouth migrate throughout the body and reek havoc on the liver, kidneys, heart, etc. In my opinion it is worth every penny to do the dental and take care of his teeth from now on.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have seen many many many many dogs including my 2 dearly departed Goldens who had absolutely terrible teeth and their breath smelled worse than their farts. A month on a raw diet and everything cleared up. They were about 9 or 10 years old then and had never had their teeth clieaned. Terrible bad breath went away and teeth were pearly white puppy teeth in around a month. Vet couldn't believe it. She had been after me for 3 years to clean their teeth. They never got cleaned. Didn' t need it after PMR. I have heard of dogs with teeth so bad that some were loose and some were falling out. The loose teeth tightened up after switching to a PMR diet.

*ETA:* I never brused their teeth and have never brushed the teeth of the 2 dogs I have now ... a 9 1/2 yo and 5 yo Great Danes. They also have white puppy teeth. :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have seen many many many many dogs including my 2 dearly departed Goldens who had absolutely terrible teeth and their breath smelled worse than their farts. A month on a raw diet and everything cleared up. They were about 9 or 10 years old then and had never had their teeth clieaned. Terrible bad breath went away and teeth were pearly white puppy teeth in around a month. Vet couldn't believe it. She had been after me for 3 years to clean their teeth. They never got cleaned. Didn' t need it after PMR. I have heard of dogs with teeth so bad that some were loose and some were falling out. The loose teeth tightened up after switching to a PMR diet.
> 
> *ETA:* I never brused their teeth and have never brushed the teeth of the 2 dogs I have now ... a 9 1/2 yo and 5 yo Great Danes. They also have white puppy teeth. :smile:


This is also very good advice! Luckys teeth are tarter coaroded, not falling out he crunches his dog food, I am thinking that maybe (now I said maybe) a raw diet with hmmmm just the beagle would be good. Hmmm I am questioning myself here why becasue I dont want to do anything wrong! ! Hes 25 lbs. I have no idea what at all I would do for a raw diet for him. What exactly do you feed them? How much food per weight? What exactly is the best food then? Can you buy discounted food at the supermarket is this ok the stuff getting thats on clearnace, is it getting old or no? What cheap cuts of meat can you give them? I'm not serving them prime rib since I dont eat it haha! (Thats a joke) what is best for an older dog he's no spring chicken but to see him jump in the snow makes me wonder haha! I dont want to underfeed a senior or over feed a senior dog (or gee any dog for that matter)! I am going to check out your sight and print it out and see what I can figure out! I would rather change his diet than pay the vet an absuberant fee, he wanted over I say 250 dollars for this to be done (the dental cleaning & anestitizing) I just cant do this right now! Alright now I am slightly interested in this, not for all the dogs see what I think is that I will mess up with raw feeding! Its so easy to buy orijen or evo or innova or Natures Variety why? because its all in their the vitamins everything they need so for me I feel I am doing them a jusitice by doing what I feel is the best! Where as raw ok what vitamins what do you give them to make sure that they are full & getting the correct nutrients? When I give 1/4 cup or a little more in the morning of healthy kibble to my beagle I feel he's getting a very good amount of grainless whatever I choose to give, and then at night I mix it with some wet food for variety! Ok raw~ what do you feel is a good variety? See I am so lost with a raw diet I dont want to fail at it! I dont want a dog looking sadly at me that I have not done this correctly! So you can see my druthers here also! I am not going to set myself up to fail! I lack confidence with raw feeding right now! But I am willing to learn!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, a raw diet will help, but once a root is abscessed it wont heal on its own. A tooth can be loose, but not abscessed.

Personally I think that you should try raw if you think he can handle it.

If you seriously are interested in it, read up on RFD's signature and then ask questions. There are tons of threads in the raw forum that can get you started.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy is already 13 and is missing a lot of teeth from previous dentals. She has a SEVERE overshot jaw (we're talking about an inch overshot and this is on a little Lhasa mouth) but I've just switched her to Evo kibble. Rocky eats Evo or Orijen. Can I give either of them raw meaty bones to help their teeth when they are not on a strict raw diet? What would I buy to give Chelsy? The last dental they did on her cost $500 and she had more teeth pulled. The poor little thing chokes down more food then she actually chews. I don't want to do any more dentals on her at her age and I want Rocky's teeth to stay as nice as they are now.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Don't get me wrong, a raw diet will help, but once a root is abscessed it wont heal on its own. A tooth can be loose, but not abscessed.
> 
> Personally I think that you should try raw if you think he can handle it.
> 
> If you seriously are interested in it, read up on RFD's signature and then ask questions. There are tons of threads in the raw forum that can get you started.


I know what your saying! I just want to do the best for the dog and also if I have to get those teeth cleaned well I am just going to have to do it! I am looking for the best way and gee not saying I want to get away dirt cheap but if possible a lesser cost wise solution that a so costly one! Maybe my vets overcharging here dont know but over 250 dollars for teeth gee seems worng to me! Because hes an older dog I also dont want to upset his routine with the regular food but raw seems like something to check out for him! You've been ever so helpful and I do appreciate the help here! Thanks!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> Chelsy is already 13 and is missing a lot of teeth from previous dentals. She has a SEVERE overshot jaw (we're talking about an inch overshot and this is on a little Lhasa mouth) but I've just switched her to Evo kibble. Rocky eats Evo or Orijen. Can I give either of them raw meaty bones to help their teeth when they are not on a strict raw diet? What would I buy to give Chelsy? The last dental they did on her cost $500 and she had more teeth pulled. The poor little thing chokes down more food then she actually chews. I don't want to do any more dentals on her at her age and I want Rocky's teeth to stay as nice as they are now.


You can supplement with RMB's for both dogs while on kibble. But I would limit when they get them. Like for instance, feed them kibble at night and the next day give them RMB's but no kibble, so that they don't get kibble and raw food mixed in their stomachs. 

The thing with Chelsy is that you will have to give her something big enough to chew, so that she just doesn't swallow it whole. How big is she?

We like to give the dogs raw beef ribs. They have a fair bit of meat on them and the bones are hard enough to last a while, but not so tough that they will break their teeth on them. I don't know if they would be the best thing for Chelsy but definitely for Rocky.

Supplementing with raw can sometimes be a bit hard on a dog's system. Sometimes it will make them vomit, but other than that it doesn't hurt them. This is another reason why sometimes its just easier to make the switch completely.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

wags said:


> I know what your saying! I just want to do the best for the dog and also if I have to get those teeth cleaned well I am just going to have to do it! I am looking for the best way and gee not saying I want to get away dirt cheap but if possible a lesser cost wise solution that a so costly one! Maybe my vets overcharging here dont know but over 250 dollars for teeth gee seems worng to me! Because hes an older dog I also dont want to upset his routine with the regular food but raw seems like something to check out for him! You've been ever so helpful and I do appreciate the help here! Thanks!:smile:


$250 sounds pretty routine for a dental. They get even more expensive the more teeth that need to be pulled.

Just because he is a bit on the older side, doesn't mean that he wont be able to handle the switch. Older dogs switched over to raw usually get their puppy side back within a few weeks at least. But you have to make the decision to switch and stick to it. There are plenty of people on here to give advice and support and are willing to help you through every step of the process. If you upset his routine, its only for the best and he will thank you for it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> You can supplement with RMB's for both dogs while on kibble. But I would limit when they get them. Like for instance, feed them kibble at night and the next day give them RMB's but no kibble, so that they don't get kibble and raw food mixed in their stomachs.
> 
> The thing with Chelsy is that you will have to give her something big enough to chew, so that she just doesn't swallow it whole. How big is she?
> 
> ...


Chelsy is about 15 pounds. She doesn't have any front teeth left but she still has her molars. She can chew a sweet potato 'rawhide' but she can't chew a bully stick when I try to give her one. I've never tried giving her a real bone before because I didn't want her to choke with her jaw malformation. I just really hate to ever anesthetize her again at her age plus the last time she had a dental, she had a lot of gum infections so I want to do what is best for her teeth. Lhasa's are very long lived and I'm hoping she has a lot of life left in her! We seem to have her allergies under control now that she is on the Evo and the senior vitamins and she is actually yapping and running around in the morning. Of course, it's 20 degrees outside so that might be why she's yapping!

Rocky has typical arctic dog jaws.....he goes thru a two foot bully stick in about ten minutes. He's probably love some RMBs but he does get the runs easy. I'll try your suggestion of giving him the bones on a day without kibble. He's not a big eater so there won't be much kibble in his stomach.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

yes, I'd agree with what a lot of folks have already said. Defiantly provide raw meaty bones for your dog, which will naturally scrape all the tarter off in no time. Personally, I feed my dog raw, so she cleans her teeth by herself, but I additionally brush her teeth every night with beef flavored toothpaste as well. lol:biggrin: 

In your case, since your Beagle won't seem to be too keen on the idea of you brushing his teeth, just give him the raw meaty bones, that'll do the trick! 

As I have learned, always think about what a wolf does in nature to stay healthy, and you'll be fine. In this particular case, wolves in nature eat a diet consisting of raw meat and bones, in which the bones do all the teeth cleaning for them. I guess God provided them with this natural teeth cleaning method, being that they can't really stand in front of a mirror, grab their brush, and scrub away. lol:biggrin:

Also, if anyone had a dog that is missing a lot of teeth, and has a really hard time chewing on bones, not only can you manually brush your dogs teeth, but you can now purchase some sort of mist that you simply spray into the dog mouth, decreasing the amount of saliva in the mouth, therefore eliminating excessive tarter buildup. Below are a few links to some of the commercial products out there;

http://www.cactuscanyon.com/dog-teethcleaning.htm

http://www.malteseonly.com/cart/product_details.php?item_id=173

http://landofpuregold.com/store/leba.htm

Also, there are some liquids that you can dilute in your pets water, which works in the same way. Below is one to those;

http://www.oravet.us.merial.com/

*Remember, these two methods, the spray and water additive, may not be effective if your dog already has major tarter buildup, and if that is is your case, you may want to considering having your dog's teeth cleaned by a veterinarian first, to eliminate an extreme buildup.

Here are some natural methods I have found besides raw meaty bones;

Clean water supply
Parsley 
Decaffeinated green tea/green tea extract
Baking soda
Other chew toys 

In conclusion, your best bet is raw meaty bones, but if that is not an option, then try these other methods. 

Hope I could help!:smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I keep thinking about the raw but have not made the move to do this as of yet! I am going with the bones for now! Thanks for the tips Todd!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> Chelsy is about 15 pounds. She doesn't have any front teeth left but she still has her molars. She can chew a sweet potato 'rawhide' but she can't chew a bully stick when I try to give her one. I've never tried giving her a real bone before because I didn't want her to choke with her jaw malformation. I just really hate to ever anesthetize her again at her age plus the last time she had a dental, she had a lot of gum infections so I want to do what is best for her teeth. Lhasa's are very long lived and I'm hoping she has a lot of life left in her! We seem to have her allergies under control now that she is on the Evo and the senior vitamins and she is actually yapping and running around in the morning. Of course, it's 20 degrees outside so that might be why she's yapping!
> 
> Rocky has typical arctic dog jaws.....he goes thru a two foot bully stick in about ten minutes. He's probably love some RMBs but he does get the runs easy. I'll try your suggestion of giving him the bones on a day without kibble. He's not a big eater so there won't be much kibble in his stomach.


I meant to reply to this sooner, but let it slip by! Sorry!

As for Chelsy, she should be fine to chew still without her front teeth, because they don't really use their front teeth for chewing. The only issue I could see her having is trying to pull meat off of the bone, that is really the only time a dog uses their front teeth for anything in regards to eating.

Most likely her allergies will completely disappear on competely raw, considering most dogs have allergies to one of the countless ingredients in dog foods (usually a grain, starch, soy or gluten allergy).

Let us know how both of them do if you decide to either supplement with raw or make the switch completely :biggrin:


----------



## symondneil (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello,
Very important. Dogs can suffer from tooth decay, tooth abscesses and gum disease just like humans can; and when dog's teeth go bad, they don't usually go get a filling or a root canal, they have to have the tooth pulled permanently.
In addition dental problems can cause bad breath, contribute to digestive problems and heart disease, and start systemic infections. Daily brushing is ideal, as are yearly dental cleanings by your vet.Dogs will fight having their teeth brushed at first, but if you keep with it, they'll learn to behave for it.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't do it as much as I used to. I brush his teeth about once a week. The toothpaste I use is just baking powder (or is it baking soda.. I forget..it's the one in the little box that you put in your fridge) mixed with water.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You have to brush at least three times a week to make a difference, but since you raw feed i'm a bit confused as why you still do?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> I don't do it as much as I used to. I brush his teeth about once a week. The toothpaste I use is just baking powder (or is it baking soda.. I forget..it's the one in the little box that you put in your fridge) mixed with water.


Baking soda!
Wow I am suprised your dog lets you do it with baking soda! Mine cant even stand beef flavored doggy toothpaste! Let alone the process at all haha!:smile:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

wags said:


> Baking soda!
> Wow I am suprised your dog lets you do it with baking soda! Mine cant even stand beef flavored doggy toothpaste! Let alone the process at all haha!:smile:


LOL, he hates it, but he holds still! :smile:


----------

